# 5th Liaison Squadron



## GpaAirForce (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been around for a short while, and used this forum to figure out which model aircraft one of my grandfather's flew, to use in my tattoo that I now have.

However, I was wondering if anyone had any info on the 5th Liaison Squadron you'd be willing to share.

Thanks


----------

